# Please Explain Milk Stars



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am quite new to the dairy part of goat raising. Mainly have dealt with boers and I tell ya, reading their pedigrees are SOOO much easier then the Dairy pedigrees! :? 

Anyways, can anyone explain to me ALL the letters that I have found in pedigrees and what they mean and what they are for? I've seen *M and *S and D's....
:? :? :? 

Help?
:ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

This topic explains it pretty well:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9302


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh thank you! I was looking for a topic before I posted this. Must have skipped over it.


----------

